# checar/chequear



## divina

Sé que en México dicen checar, pero quería saber como le dicen en otros países.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Según el DRAE, solamente en México decimos checar:

*checar**.*


*1. *tr._ Méx._ *chequear.*

Veamos lo que dicen los foreros centroamericanos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:
En Uruguay decimos "chequear" con el significado que da el DRAE y también con el significado de pagar una deuda en cuenta abierta mediante la emisión de cheques de pago diferido: "le voy a chequear toda la deuda" significa que voy a emitir cheques con fechas futuras para pagarle.
Saludos
A.A.


----------



## piraña utria

"Checar" no se utiliza en Colombia. "Chequear" sí, por supuesto.


----------



## Clavelito

En Colombia se dice *chequear* e igualmente creo que sólo en México dicen checar, pero es mejor que personas de otros países lo confirmen.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En España se usa más *comprobar, verificar*.
Chequear no es muy habitual, pero se oye y se entiende.
Checar no se oye y te diría que no se entiende.


----------



## alexacohen

Hombre, decir no se dice, pero de eso a que no lo entendamos...


----------



## mallujulia

Lo que nosotros no usamos es chequear ni checar con el sentido de pagar con cheque.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador* y resto de países centroamericanos también es "*chequea*r".


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá "chequear", y sólo con el sentido de revisar algo.
"Checar" nos suena a mexicano.
Saludos.


----------



## jucami

En México se escucha "checar" exclusivamente, ¿o también "chequear"?


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

jucami said:


> En México se escucha "checar" exclusivamente, o también "chequear"?


 
Exactamente es la misma duda que yo también tengo, especialmente porque dada la extensión territorial de México, supongo que hay marcadas variaciones lingüísticas de una región a otra y con el referido verbo podría darse esta situación.

Esperemos que los amigos mexicanos lo expliquen.


----------



## Pinairun

En España, que yo sepa, lo de chequear no se usa. Pero sí "hacerse un chequeo", que es ir a un centro médico a que hagan un estudio del estado de tu salud.

Pero tenemos "cachear", que es registrar a alguien para comprobar si lleva algo prohibido (armas, droga)

Saludos


----------



## alexacohen

Pinairun said:


> En España, que yo sepa, lo de chequear no se usa.



Debe ser porque no trabajas en un aeropuerto. Porque los que nos pasamos la mitad de nuestra vida en ellos estamos hartos de oír "chequear" cuando alguien quiere facturar el equipaje.


----------



## Aviador

alexacohen said:


> Debe ser porque no trabajas en un aeropuerto. Porque los que nos pasamos la mitad de nuestra vida en ellos estamos hartos de oír "chequear" cuando alguien quiere facturar el equipaje.



Hola.

Y por aquí no sólo se _chequea_ el equipaje sino también los pasajeros: "_ay, llegué justo a tiempo para chequearme antes de que cerraran el vuelo_". Para eso debe ir uno a los _counters_  de las compañías. Y, claro, ahora tambíén se puede hacer el _chek in_ _on line ._ En fin...
A pesar de que mi profesión me exige usar el inglés casi todo el tiempo, para casi todo, hay veces en que no aguanto .

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

alexacohen said:


> Debe ser porque no trabajas en un aeropuerto. Porque los que nos pasamos la mitad de nuestra vida en ellos estamos hartos de oír "chequear" cuando alguien quiere facturar el equipaje.


 

¿Los españoles decimos "chequear" o "facturar? En el aeropuerto oirás de todo y en todos los idiomas, claro.

Saludos


----------



## Polizón

En el Perú, se usa más _chequear _que _checar_, pero ambos se entienden por lo mismo. Incluso va más allá de lo que va el Diccionario de la Lengua Española:

*chequear**.*
(Del ingl. _to check_, comprobar).


*1. *tr. Examinar, controlar, cotejar.

*2. *prnl. Hacerse un chequeo.

Ejemplo:_ "Chequea _(mira) _a esa flaca _(chica, mujer)_"_.
No lo usamos como verbo asociado a una acción derivada de librar (o expedir) cheques.

Saludos.


----------



## divina

Pinairun said:


> En España, que yo sepa, lo de chequear no se usa. Pero sí "hacerse un chequeo", que es ir a un centro médico a que hagan un estudio del estado de tu salud.



Pense que se dice revisar.

Voy a que me revise el doctor.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Se me haría rarísimo escuchar a alguien decir chequear en México. También nos hacemos chequeos médicos, pero decimos que vamos a que nos chequen.

¿Ya checaste si el carro tiene gasolina?
Chécate la de rojo. Está guapísima.
Déjame checar el equipaje.
Checa que la tele funcione.
Mañana me checa el doctor.


----------



## Pinairun

Toño, me estás asustando.
Estoy viendo que si alguna vez voy a México no me voy a entender con la gente.
Parece que habláis otro idioma diferente del mío en algunos casos.

¿Checa que la tele funcione? ¿Qué quiere decir "checa" aquí?

Otro significado de "checa" es el gentilicio femenino de los oriundos de la República Checa.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

divina said:


> Pense que se dice revisar.
> 
> Voy a que me revise el doctor.


 

Sí, pero se utilizan los derivados

Voy a que me hagan una revisión.
Me hicieron una revisión/reconocimiento.

La verdad, "a que me revise el doctor" por aquí no se usa.

Cuando decimos "hacer un chequeo" implica pruebas muy amplias, como electrocardiograma, TAC, analítica, etc., una revisión general.

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pinairun said:


> Toño, me estás asustando.
> Estoy viendo que si alguna vez voy a México no me voy a entender con la gente.
> Parece que habláis otro idioma diferente del mío en algunos casos.
> 
> ¿Checa que la tele funcione? ¿Qué quiere decir "checa" aquí?
> 
> Otro significado de "checa" es el gentilicio femenino de los oriundos de la República Checa.
> 
> Saludos


 
Revisa/cerciórate/asegúrate que la tele funcione.


----------



## mirx

jucami said:


> En México se escucha "checar" exclusivamente, o también "chequear"?


 
Nunca he oído "chequear" en México.



ToñoTorreón said:


> ¿Ya checaste si el carro tiene gasolina? ¿Ya revisaste si el coche tiene gasolina?
> Chécate la de rojo. Está guapísima. Observa/analiza/ve de arriba a abajo a la (que está vestida) de rojo...
> Déjame checar el equipaje. Toño, ¿Aquí te refieres a documentar las maletas o a revisar que tengas tu equipaje en orden?
> Checa que la tele funcione.
> Mañana me checa el doctor.


 


Pinairun said:


> ¿Checa que la tele funcione? ¿Qué quiere decir "checa" aquí?
> 
> Saludos


 
Verifica que la tele funcione.

Checar con el sentido de documentar equipaje o registrarse en un aeropuerto no lo he oido en México.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¿Ya checaste si el carro tiene gasolina? ¿Ya revisaste si el coche tiene gasolina?
Chécate la de rojo. Está guapísima. Observa/analiza/ve de arriba a abajo a la (que está vestida) de rojo...
Déjame checar el equipaje. Toño, ¿Aquí te refieres a documentar las maletas o a revisar que tengas tu equipaje en orden?*Documentarlo. Aunque también podría ser revisarlo. 
*Checa que la tele funcione.
Mañana me checa el doctor.

Me acabo de acordar de otros usos:
En esta empresa hay que checar tarjeta.
Voy a checar con mi novia (que viene de la anterior; antes se usaba para indicar que ibas a casa de tu novia a visitarla. Ahora probablemente van a un motel).


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

divina said:


> Pense que se dice revisar.
> 
> Voy a que me revise el doctor.


 

Chequeo médico en España se usa sólo para las revisiones especiales que tienen por objeto examinar el estado general del paciente.
Pero si por ejemplo sólo tienes artrosis en la rodilla, y tienes que ir cada tres meses a ver que tal va, se dice que te vas a hacer una revisión de la rodilla, no un chequeo de la rodilla.


----------



## Help me 72

No te espantes Pinairun, no se usa tanto como dice Toño, soy de la Cd de Mexico y efectivamente utilizamos esta palabra pero tambien entendemos chequeo

te van a hacer un chequeo medico

a mi entender cualquiera de las 2 formas estan mal utilizadas 

Divina: revisar es el sinonimo mas exacto.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Estoy de acuerdo con Polizón, en Perú se usa mucho más *chequear*. Aunque poco a poco se va escuchando "*checar*", diría que últimamente, por la influencia de los medios de comunicación mexicanos.

Saludos,

Erasmo.



Polizón said:


> En el Perú, se usa más _chequear _que _checar_, pero ambos se entienden por lo mismo.
> 
> No lo usamos como verbo asociado a una acción derivada de librar (o expedir) cheques.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## alexacohen

Pinairun said:


> ¿Los españoles decimos "chequear" o "facturar? En el aeropuerto oirás de todo y en todos los idiomas, claro.



Perdona, Pinairun

Con la conexión telefónica prehistórica que tengo siempre llego tarde.

Los españoles decimos las dos cosas. No llegamos al extremo que comenta Aviador de decir "_ay, llegué a tiempo de chequearme_", pero sí que se oye un montón "señorita, que me dicen que el _chekín _está cerrado" (icon de horror y espanto).
Y no es culpa de los agentes: lo que decimos nosotros es que el vueloestá cerrado.


----------



## divina

Hasta ahora veo que en México es el único país que dicen checar. Nunca había oido esa palabra hasta que empecé a ver novelas.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Ayutuxte said:


> En *El Salvador* y resto de países centroamericanos también es "*chequea*r".


 
Yo hé oído hondureños decir "checar", ¿vos no? De hecho dicen "cheque" a cada rato. 

Sds.


----------



## coquis14

Como no apareció ningún compatriota , hasta ahora , aclaró que acá es *chequear* también.
Saludos


----------



## YERO

En cuanto se refiere al bello y lírico idioma español, en todos los paises hispano parlantes se deforma y se degrada el idioma sintácticamente y/o semánticamente dependiendo de los niveles educativos y/o sociales que se hayan asentado en cada uno de ellos. Por ejemplo, la expresión mencionada: checar o chequear. Checar se usa solo en Mexico erroneamente pués ningun diccionario serio y bien elaborado lo incluye de esa manera, cuando la forma apropiada es chequear (prefiero usar verificar, comprobar, revisar, comprobar, etc.). 

Atentamente
YERO


----------



## mirx

> YERO
> Checar se usa solo en México erróneamente pues ningún diccionario serio y bien elaborado lo incluye de esa manera,


Con excepción quizá del Diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua Española, que casualmente es la *máxima* autoridad reguladora del idioma español.


> *checar*.
> 1. tr._ Méx._ chequear.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

YERO said:


> En cuanto se refiere al bello y lírico idioma español, en todos los pa*í*ses *hispanoparlantes* se deforma y se degrada el idioma sintácticamente y/o semánticamente dependiendo de los niveles educativos y/o sociales que se hayan asentado en cada uno de ellos. Por ejemplo, la expresión mencionada: checar o chequear. Checar se usa solo en Mexico err*ó*neamente pu*e*s ning*ú*n diccionario serio y bien elaborado lo incluye de esa manera, cuando la forma apropiada es chequear (prefiero usar verificar, comprobar, revisar, comprobar, etc.).  (
> 
> YERO


 

Y aunque efectivamente el español ha cambiado sus formas en algunos lugares, en todos los países se usan coloquialismos que a oídos de otras personas podrían resultar chocantes. ¿Te imaginas lo que pensaría Cervantes si leyera un libro de García Márquez u Octavio Paz? 

En cuanto al uso que haces de y/o, aquí lo que opina el DPD.


----------



## Polizón

Lo cierto es que no se puede olvidar que siempre habrá variantes regionales en el español. Es un idioma muy extendido en el mundo y de mucha influencia internacional. Y no tenemos que ir muy lejos. En España misma hay diferencias marcadas entre una zona y otra. Entonces, con mayor razón habrá diferencias entre el español de México y el de Uruguay, pues la distancia entre estos países supera largamente los cinco mil kilómetros.
"Checar" y "chequear" están reconocidas por la RAE y por lo tanto podemos decir que son académicamente aceptadas. Y aun si no lo fueran este foro sirve precisamente para acercar a los hispanohablantes y entender las diferentes maneras de hablar.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## Aserolf

Polizón said:


> Lo cierto es que no se puede olvidar que siempre habrá variantes regionales en el español. Es un idioma muy extendido en el mundo y de mucha influencia internacional. Y no tenemos que ir muy lejos. En España misma hay diferencias marcadas entre una zona y otra. Entonces, con mayor razón habrá diferencias entre el español de México y el de Uruguay, pues la distancia entre estos países supera largamente los cinco mil kilómetros.
> "Checar" y "chequear" están reconocidas por la RAE y por lo tanto podemos decir que son académicamente aceptadas. Y aun si no lo fueran este foro sirve precisamente para acercar a los hispanohablantes y entender las diferentes maneras de hablar.
> Saludos,
> Polizón


 De acuerdo completamente!
En cuanto al uso de checar o chequear, en el norte de México, específicamente en las ciudades o pueblos fronterizos con EEUU, se hace uso de chequear al igual que checar. Tal vez por la gran influencia del país vecino.
Es como la palabra "parquear", a mí no me gusta pero si el DRAE la acepta, pues bienvenida la palabra y quien quiera usarla (sin importar si estos tienen títulos de licenciados, ingenieros, o trabajan para la NASA, o para Donald Trump, etc. etc.)


----------



## bb008

piraña utria said:


> "Checar" no se utiliza en Colombia. "Chequear" sí, por supuesto.


 

Hola

Igual en Venezuela, usamos chequear.
Totalmente de acuerdo con Polizón.

Saludos.-


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En vista que ya no hay aportes nuevos relacionados con este hilo, éste queda cerrado.

Concluyendo, la cosa está clara: "*checar*" es de uso mayormente mexicano y "*chequear*" para los demás países. Ambas formas son correctas.

Si alguien tuviese algo más que agregar, se le solicita por favor, abrir un nuevo hilo y concretizar su duda.

Muchísimas gracias a todos por sus participaciones.

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------

